# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Volatile Functions on Google Sheet.

## Excia

Hi, this may be a stupid question so please bare with me. On google sheet, I have created a spreadsheet that make use of the indirect function for several hundred cells, and the calculation seems to be be instant but once i download it and open it in excel, the message "calculating: (8processors(s))" keeps appearing every time i edit a cell. I have found the reason behind this is because indirect is a volatile function and it causes excel to re-calculate all the formulas whenever a cell is changed, but why doesn't this happen to google sheet?

----------


## kev_

This does not answer your specific question but here is an excellent article from Chandoo which lists volatile functions, explains how Excel handles them, gives some suggestions as to how they may be avoided etc

----------

